# Puppy Bite Work



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

For very young puppies, what do you like best for teaching bite work? When starting out do you use a cloth rag, leather rag, jute rag, or something else? We use all and do so even when teething.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I've always used a Chamois that's Shammy not to be confused with the Shamwow.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I tied a rubber glove on the end of a horse lunge whip. Not for teaching grips, but for prey chasing and targeting practice. They like that elastic "give" that the fiberglass pole and the rubber offers, when tugging.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

honestly i use a plastic soda bottle with a few small rocks in it, connected to a buggy whip. the hard plastic surface builds a lot of frustration and when they do bite it, they must bite it hard or else they can not hold onto it. I have used soft rags from cotton, jute, leather, and bite suit material and they work good for teaching a full grip and teaching how to counter, but the plastic bottle is great for teaching a hard bite. with soft cloth the puppy can bite half-assed and still hold onto the object, with slippery hard plastic he is forced to bite hard or he looses it. The rattling sound from the rocks keeps the puppy loaded in drive and the extra bit of frustration built from not being able to easily grap the bottle makes the drives stronger.
I also use this as a way to build possesiveness. i will try to post some video soon of a young Arko son about 8 weeks old working in this way.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> honestly i use a plastic soda bottle with a few small rocks in it, connected to a buggy whip. the hard plastic surface builds a lot of frustration and when they do bite it, they must bite it hard or else they can not hold onto it. I have used soft rags from cotton, jute, leather, and bite suit material and they work good for teaching a full grip and teaching how to counter, but the plastic bottle is great for teaching a hard bite. with soft cloth the puppy can bite half-assed and still hold onto the object, with slippery hard plastic he is forced to bite hard or he looses it. The rattling sound from the rocks keeps the puppy loaded in drive and the extra bit of frustration built from not being able to easily grap the bottle makes the drives stronger.
> I also use this as a way to build possesiveness. i will try to post some video soon of a young Arko son about 8 weeks old working in this way.


Ah yes, the "jerry can" as I remember it being called. LOL:-D


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's a short video from Mike's seminar with Gerben, using the "jerry can". Working some pups.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JDAs0vLncI


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Those puppies were a little older than what he is talking about I think. For baby puppies (5-8 weeks) I use a smaller bottle and work them a little bit differently. I will try to get some video of it over the next few days.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris I like your idea for puppies. Do you wet it first? I have two old ones used for drying cars that are stiff.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> i use a plastic soda bottle with a few small rocks in it, connected to a buggy whip. the hard plastic surface builds a lot of frustration and when they do bite it, they must bite it hard or else they can not hold onto it.


lo has a tropicana 1g orange juice jug just like that. he fights with it all over the house. i think his proudest day to date was when he could finally lift it up off of the ground and run with it all over my kitchen. i've never seen his tail so high. well, yeah, i guess i have, since he's always pretty proud of himself... LOL.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Chris I like your idea for puppies. Do you wet it first? I have two old ones used for drying cars that are stiff.



If they are stiff then yes. Be sure to rinse it if you've used if for you car.

I bought mine at Costco, it was large and cheap - can't beat that combo. 

Now tah we're past the puppy stage, the wife can use it for washing the cars. 8-[


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

well do what you will...listen to mike i was lucky enough to learn jug work from him..puppies tie a string to a smushed coke bottle they will go nuts let them have it every once in a while when they are nuts
then later get a milk jug smush one end so they can grip once and a while...after a while u can have someone run away with it and i bet your puppy will go after them to get it ...let them just hit it first they dont have to grab it that will come later what a drive builder ps i hope todd has video of my young dog rex because he is a product of "jerry can" thanks mike


----------

